# Surefire method for hard-boiled eggs



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

I was talking to my youngest sister the other day and we were discussing chickens, eggs etc. I told her I had just made a batch of hard boiled eggs that wouldn't peel worth a darn. 
She piped up and told me about a method she found online. Her chickens are laying like crazy now, so all her eggs are as fresh as you can get them. She said this method NEver fails!

In a saucepan, bring a couple inches of water to a rolling boil. Put in enough so that your eggs will be covered when you add them. Add your eggs *cold*, straight out of the 'fridge. I used a tongs to put them carefully in the boiling water. Bring it back to a rolling boil, put a lid on and start timing. I cooked 10 eggs for 13 minutes. You need to add a couple extra minutes to whatever time you normally cook them. 
When times up, immediately pour out the boiling water. Add *cold* water and *ICE.* Let set until cool enough to handle. 
They will peel like a dream!:bouncy:


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi

Check this video [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PN2gYHJNT3Y[/ame]

add teaspoon baking soda to the water and these are easy pell. MM



lathermaker said:


> I was talking to my youngest sister the other day and we were discussing chickens, eggs etc. I told her I had just made a batch of hard boiled eggs that wouldn't peel worth a darn.
> She piped up and told me about a method she found online. Her chickens are laying like crazy now, so all her eggs are as fresh as you can get them. She said this method NEver fails!
> 
> In a saucepan, bring a couple inches of water to a rolling boil. Put in enough so that your eggs will be covered when you add them. Add your eggs *cold*, straight out of the 'fridge. I used a tongs to put them carefully in the boiling water. Bring it back to a rolling boil, put a lid on and start timing. I cooked 10 eggs for 13 minutes. You need to add a couple extra minutes to whatever time you normally cook them.
> ...


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Hey Mick; That looks interesting other than the fact that you're blowing germs all over the eggs....can't help myself, I was a restaurant cook in another life! LOL


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I saw on a cooking show that using a lot of salt when you boil fresh eggs will also help, I add about 1/3 of a cup, always put the eggs in the pan and cover with cold water, bring to a boil, shut the burner off and wait 20 mins. then cool with cold water and peel, so far so good, will have to try your method though, hate using up all that salt. 
Pam


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Actually, you should never boil the eggs. The correct way to hard boil an egg is to heat the water to boiling, add the eggs and remove from the heat, leave sit until the water is cool.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I have always just put the eggs in a pan of cold water, bring to a boil, keep them boiling for 9 minutes, drain off the water, and immediately begin cooling with cold tap water. lots and lots of cold water as I am peeling. I get a nice smooth easy peel, and the yolks are never green. This system works on every kind of egg I have hard boiled.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Another thread recently discussed hardboiling fresh eggs, and someone suggested steaming them, instead. I've been doing this, and WOW, fresh eggs peel fantastically! I steam them for 15 minutes and then dunk them into an ice bath, and besides peeling well, there is no green around the yolk.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

You're adding cold eggs to boiling water? Doesn't that cause the shells to crack?


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Txsteader said:


> You're adding cold eggs to boiling water? Doesn't that cause the shells to crack?


Not if you're really careful when you put them in the water. I use a tongs and gently place them in the water. No cracks yet! If they crack, so what....they are just destined for egg salad anyway! :happy2:


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I typed that wrong, I'm sorry. I add the eggs to cold water, heat to boiling (lid on) and remove from heat, let cool entirely in the water.



Txsteader said:


> You're adding cold eggs to boiling water? Doesn't that cause the shells to crack?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I put the eggs in pan of hot tap water, bring to a boil. Cover and remove from heat. Time for 15 mins and then rinse in cold water. Start peeling from broad end under cool running water.


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

Seems that my fresh eggs are harder to peel than store bought. What I've found is if you can plan ahead, boil your eggs as usual, pour off hot - add cold water and when cool place in fridge until the next day to peel. The colder the better. Salt helps seal any cracks to keep the white from oozing out when boiling, which doesn't make a pretty deviled egg.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

CJ said:


> I typed that wrong, I'm sorry. I add the eggs to cold water, heat to boiling (lid on) and remove from heat, let cool entirely in the water.


That's how I cook them, too.


----------

